# Beautiful Castles, Forts, Palace around the world.



## cyberurban

*Beautiful Castles, Forts, Palaces around the world.*

There are many Castles, Forts, Palaces arround the world. Some of them were built for lofty and beautiful purposes. Some were built by cruel kings, emperors... but they are impressive, beautiful and are of great value now. 
_The Taj Mahal_ is a white marble mausoleum located in Agra, India. It was built by Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in memory of his third wife, Mumtaz Mahal.








Red Fort, India
















Potala Palace, Tibetan, China. This was startes in 1645 and took 45 years to complete.
















Heimeji Castle, Japan
















Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, South Korea
















Hue imperial Palace, Vietnam
















The Imperial Palace of Beijing is one of the most of large palaces in the world.
















Summer Palace, China








Louyang Fort, Henan, China
















Angkor Wat complex, Cambodia. 
















Mandalay Palace, Myanmar
















Bagan, Myanmar








The Grand Palace, Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## cyberurban

Agra Fort, India

























New Delhi President Palace, India

























Mumbai Taj Mahal Palace, India

















Kremlin Palace, Moscow, Russia

















Pena Palace, Sintra, Portugal


----------



## cyberurban

Leeds Castle, United Kingdom

















Mount Saint Michel Castle, France

























Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany

























Prague Castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Chaumont Castle, France
































Chambord Castle,Loire Valley,France
























Brighton Palace, UK
























Castle Howard, UK








































Buckingham Palace, England


----------



## karlvan

great !


----------



## cyberurban

Capitol building, Washington DC


----------



## cyberurban

Florida state capitol, USA
















Pennsylvania State Capitol
























Texas State capitol
















Wisconsin state capitol, USA
























Illinois State Capitol, USA








California State capitol


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, spain (Generalitat)

Palau de la Generalitat Valenciana por Javier Ab., en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, spain (Lonja)

La Lonja por ¡Carlitos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, spain (Torres de Serranos, old city gate)

torres de serrano por andresmetalica, en Flickr


----------



## cyberurban

Salah El Din Castle - Cairo - Egypt

























Qaitbay Castle in Alexandria, Egypt


----------



## cyberurban

Bogd Khan Palace, Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia









































Trongsa Dzong fortress, Bhutan


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## cyberurban

Wat Ho Prabang Royal palace, Luang prabang, Laos.
































Upud Palace, Bali, Indonesia
























Royal Palace, Angkor Thom, Cambodia
























Reunification Palace, Saigon, Vietnam
















Istana Negara, Royal Palace, KL, Malaysia
















The Nurul Iman palace,Brunei


----------



## cyberurban

Peoples Palace of Studies, Pyongyang, North Korea

















Al Salam Presidential Palace, Baghdad, Iraq









Republican Palace Baghdad, Iraq








Darulaman Palace, Afghanistan


----------



## cyberurban

Mohatta Palace, Pakistan
















Presidential Palace, Havana, Cuba
















The Pink Palace, Dhaka, Bangladesh
















Dolmabache Palace, Turkey
















Topkapi Palace, Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## cyberurban

More than half of the world like dome structure. Is that Islamic architecture?


----------



## cyberurban

There are many beautiful castles and palaces in Europe, it's difficult to post all.


----------



## cyberurban

Some buidings in Europe look like castles or palaces too. 
E.g. Cambridge, Oxford are universities which are more beautiful than castles.
















Thus, it loses much time to post European castles. There are a lot.


----------



## Linguine

incredible, really beautiful photos...thanks for the effort cyberurban.:cheers:


----------



## cyberurban

Měšice Castle, Czech Republic









Hrádek u Nechanic Castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Frýdlant Castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Fulnek castle, Czech Republic










Hluboká nad Vltavou, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Lednice castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Ledeč nad Sázavou, Czech Republic









Orlík, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Raduň castle, Czech Republic









Sychrov Castle.


----------



## cyberurban

Troja Chateau Prague, Czech Republic









Koloděje Castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Zbraslav, Czech Republic









Chvalská, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Prague Castle, Czech Republic


----------



## cyberurban

Europe's amazing. Castles, Palaces are everywhere.


----------



## cyberurban

Lobarre castle, Spain










Castle of Aljafería, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Alcazaba of Almería









Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

The Alhambra of Granada, Spain









Castle of San Marcos


----------



## cyberurban

Alcazaba of Antequera, Spain









Alcazaba of Málaga, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Las Caldas, Spain









Castle of Empress Eugénie de Montijo, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Bellver, Spain









Castle of Ampudia, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Almenar, Spain









Castle of La Mota, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Simancas, Spain









Castle of Chinchilla de Montearagón, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Alarcón, Spain









Castle of Belmonte, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Sigüenza, Spain









Castle of Malpica de Tajo, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Butron Castle, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Alcázar of Segovia, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Alcazar of Toledo, Spain









Castle of Cardona, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Peralada, Spain









Castle of Sant Marçal, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Manzanares el Real, Spain









Castle of Olite, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Biar, Spain









Castle of Xàtiva









Castle of Peñíscola


----------



## cyberurban

Castle of Coca, Spain


----------



## cyberurban

Do you want me to continuosly upload European castles ?


----------



## cyberurban

I've just posted main castles, palaces of 4 countries in Europe. There are more than 55 countries in Europe.


----------



## urix99

nice europe castle,


----------



## cyberurban

Bernstein Castle, Austria









Forchtenstein Castle


----------



## cyberurban

Güssing castle, Austria









Burg Lockenhaus Castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Niederfalkenstein castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schloss Straßburg castle, Austria









Burgruine Petersberg, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schloss Hollenburg Castle, Austria









Burgruine Landskron castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Hochosterwit castle, Austria. This's beautiful, looks like a fairy tale.


----------



## cyberurban

Franzensburg Castle, Austria









Burg Hardegg castel, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Wasserburg Heidenreichstein, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Liechtenstein Castle, Austria









Burg Neulengbach, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Ottenstein, Austria








Burg Perchtoldsdorf, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Rappottenstein, Austria









Castillo Rosenburg, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Hohensalzburg Castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Hohenwerfen Castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Finstergrün, Austria









Burg Mauterndorf, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schallaburg castle, Austria









Burg Wiener Neustadt, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Kreuzenstein castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Forchtenstein Castle, Austria









Schloss Herberstein castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Neuhaus bei Stubenberg, Austria










Riegersburg Castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schloss Seggau castle, Austria









Ambras Castle


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Bruck castle, Austria

















Burg Freundsberg castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Kufstein Fortress, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schattenburg castle, Austria








Burg Vichtenstein, Austria








Schloss Glopper castle, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Hofburg Palace, Vienna, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Schönbrunn Palace, Austria


----------



## cyberurban

Belvedere palace, Vienna, Autria


----------



## cyberurban

Borrekens Castle,Belgium









Bossenstein Castle,Belgium


----------



## cyberurban

Hof van Savoye,Belgium









Kasteel van gravin Jeanne de Merode,Belgium


----------



## cyberurban

Bornem Castle,Belgium









Het Merodekasteel,Belgium


----------



## cyberurban

De Ravenhof,Belgium









Renesse Castle,Belgium


----------



## cyberurban

Het Steen,Belgium









De Sterckshof,Belgium


----------



## Dakaro

Wow! Very nice thread! Good job, @cyberurban!


----------



## cyberurban

Ok, now we're going to visit Russia. This country is in Europe.
Bip Castle, 
















Ferapontov Castle,


----------



## cyberurban

Ivangorod Fortress,Russia










Gatchina Castle,Russia









Priory Palace,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Peter and Paul Fortress,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Novgorod Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Pskov Kremlin,Russia

















Pskovo-Pechersky Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Russia castle architecture looks like Islamic style.
Vologda Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Vyborg Castle,Russia









Yuriev Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Khutyn Monastery,Russia

















Alexandrov Kremlin,Russia









Saints Boris and Gleb Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Donskoy Monastery,Russia









Goritsky Monastery,Russia

















Ipatiev Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Joseph-Volokolamsk Monastery,Russia









Kolomna Kremlin.









Monastery of Saint Euthymius,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Moscow Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Mozhaysk Kremlin,Russia









New Jerusalem Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Rostov Veliky Kremlin,Russia

















Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Stolobny Island,Russia

















Suzdal Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius,Russia









Volokolamsk Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Kazan Kremlin,Russia









Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Astrakhan Kremlin,Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Castles in Russia're more beautiful than I've ever thought.
Tobolsk Kremlin, Russia


----------



## cyberurban

Inside Russia castles:


----------



## sqooth

Krásna Hôrka - the most romantic medieval castle of Slovakia. Unfortunately, it was badly damaged by a fire from 10.3.2012, so everybody hopes it will be restored soon ...









taken by sqooth, source: photobucket.com


----------



## cyberurban

Sighişoara Citadel, Romania


----------



## Dakaro

sqooth said:


> Unfortunately, it was badly damaged by a fire from 10.3.2012, so everybody hopes it will be restored soon ...


----------



## cyberurban

Iulia Hasdeu Castle, Romania









Pelişor Castle, Romania


----------



## cyberurban

Peleș Castle, Romania


----------



## cyberurban

Khotyn Fortress, Romania


----------



## cyberurban

*Bran Castle*, Romania,
This castle is commonly known as "Dracula's Castle" (although it is one among several locations linked to the Dracula legend, including *Poenari Cas*tle and *Hunyad Castle*), it is marketed as the home of the titular character in Bram Stoker's Dracula.
























*Poenari Castle*, Romania

















*Hunyad castle*, Romania

























Vampire Dracula


----------



## 24days

cyberurban said:


> Khotyn Fortress, Romania


"Khotyn Fortress" is located in Budjak (old Bessarabia), one of the romanian regions that were annexed by the russian empire in 1944 when the Red Army occupied Romania, and after the collapse of the soviet union and the declaration of independence of ukraine in 1991, Khotyn became a part of ukraine. Even if the fortress is romanian, now it's part of ukraine, so you should correct that.


----------



## cyberurban

Thanks for your story, it's fun.


----------



## Bez_imena

Kalemegdan Fortress – Belgrade










Kalemegdan is a fortress and a park in an urban area neighborhood of Belgrade, the capital of Serbia. It is located in Belgrade's municipality of Stari Grad. Kalemegdan was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia.

The oldest parts of Belgrade Fortress Kalemegdan date back to the first century AD, when it served as permanent Roman military camp. The Belgrade fort itself (split into the Lower and Upper towns) and the surrounding area (the Kalemegdan park) are located on the point where the river Sava flows into the Danube, which today means an amazing panorama but once was the main cause of repeated invasion and war over this strategic point. Because of this, Kalemegdan today bears witness to the many centuries of various conquering cultures and arts.










Being divided into four sections, Kalemegdan is certainly worth visiting . The lower town, the upper town, the Little Kalemegdan and the Great Kalemegdan offer visitors many sights, like Orthodox churches (Ružica and Sveta Petka), the attraction Roman's Well (Rimski bunar), the Military Museum , Museum of forestry and hunting and many other places of interest. Also, what appeals to visitors most is the amusing Kalemegdan 's Zoo. 

Going for a walk through the gorgeous park and nicely-arranged and colourful flowerbeds is undoubtedly a perfect way to spend your afternoon. People who prefer sitting can relax on the many benches in the park, or in the narby cafés and restaurants. One of the most pleasant places is, surely, the sunlit Kalemegdan Terrace , a café with a garden ovrelooking the magnificient and breathtaking union of the two rivers. Watching the sunset or just sipping famous Turkish coffee or a fruit juice is a tremendous experience on the Terrace. It is also a unique opportunity for photographers or nature lovers.










However, the walk through the fortress itself, through its old narrow passageways and many bridges can be an illuminating experience. Seeing Nebojsa Tower (Kula Nebojša) can be exhilarating and moving. Initially serving for defence, it was later transformed into dungeon where many prominent Serbian patriots died. It is currently being reconstructed with the aim of creating a multifunctional hall for various cultural purposes and performances. Tourists and visitors will soon have the opportunity to see a permanent exhibition relating to the history of the Tower, to watch theatre plays or take part in public speeches.

What is also interesting to mention about Kalemegdan is that its National Observatory , which is situated on Dizdareva Kula 's terrace, enables Belgraders and visitors to observe astronomical objects, using telescopes-refractors every Friday and Saturday throughout the year.










Many monuments and statues , as well as the Art Pavilion Cvijeta Zuzorić , the Music Pavilion , the Grand Staircase , sports and tennis playgrounds and restaurants can be found on Kalemegdan.

A memorial monument of handing over the keys of the Belgrade Fortress is located at the place where a Sultan's declaration was read on 19th April 1867 , which stated that the fortress was submitted to the administration of Prince Mihailo Obrenovic and the Serbian army. It is a work of art by a sculptor Michael Paunović.

All in all, whether you want to take a stroll around the beautiful park, to survey the many museums in the vicinity, or just ramble around the mysterious paths of the fortification, you cannot fail but conclude that Kalemegdan is a never-ending story . Dazzled by the overwhelming beauty of the surrounding nature, a visitor can never regret coming to this powerful place which tells the tale of former times, the tale of slavery and freedom.


----------



## Bez_imena

Kalemegdan Fortress


----------



## cyberurban

Amalienborg Palace, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Christiansborg Palace, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Charlottenlund Palace, Denmark










Charlottenborg Palace, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Augustenborg Palace, Denmark


















Gråsten Palace, Denmark










Gavnø, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Frederiksborg Palace, Denmark


















Egeskov Castle, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Kronborg castle, Denmark

















Hvedholm Castle, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Holckenhavn Castle, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Ulstrup Castle, Denmark









Nordborg Castle, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Voergaard Castle, Denmark


----------



## cyberurban

Tirol Castle,Italy

























Trauttmansdorff Castle,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Reifenstein Castle,Italy
























Brunnenburg castle,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Presule castle,Italy









Castello dell'imperatore,Italy









Poppi Castle,Italy









Malaspina Castle,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Castello dell'Imperatore,Italy









Rocca Flea palace,Italy









Castle of Petroia,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Todi Castle,Italy









Castle of Verona,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Brando castle,Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Doge's Palace, Venice, Italy


----------



## cyberurban

Old buildings in Europe are preserved very good. They are great.
Now, we are going to visit buildings in Switzerland.

Aarburg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Hallwyl Castle, Switzerland









Lenzburg Castle, Switzerland































Angenstein Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Burg Castle, Switzerland









Birseck Castle, Switzerland
























Bottmingen Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Reichenstein Castle, Switzerland

















Wildenstein Castle, Switzerland
















Aarwangen Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Amsoldingen Castle, Switzerland









Belp Castle, Switzerland









Burgdorf Castle, Switzerland









Neues Schloss Bümpliz, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Büren Castle, Switzerland
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/Schl%C3%B6ssli_B%C3%BCren_an_der_Aare.jpeg*

Burgistein Castle, Switzerland
[img]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f9/Schloss_Burgistein_03_10.jpg/800px-Schloss_Burgistein_03_10.jpg

Erlach Castle, Switzerland









Felsenburg castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Gümligen Castle, Switzerland









Hindelbank Castle, Switzerland









Holligen Castle, Switzerland









Hünegg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Jegenstorf Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Landshut Castle, Switzerland









Laupen Castle, Switzerland

















Münchenwiler Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Nidau Castle, Switzerland









Oberdiessbach Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Oberhofen Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Reichenbach Castle, Switzerland









Ringgenberg Castle, Switzerland









Rümligen Castle, Switzerland









Schlosswil Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Spiez Castle, Switzerland









Schadau Castle, Switzerland









Thun Castle, Switzerland









Thunstetten Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Munot castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Toffen Castle, Switzerland









Trachselwald Castle, Switzerland
























Wimmis Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Wittigkofen Castle, Switzerland









Worb Castle, Switzerland









Baillival Castle, Switzerland









Baillival Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Castella Castle, Switzerland









Chenaux Castle, Switzerland

















De Diesbach Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Griset de Forel Castle, Switzerland









Gruyères Castle, Switzerland

















Löwenberg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Mézières Castle, Switzerland









Romont Castle, Switzerland









Dardagny Castle, Switzerland









Bishop's Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Brandis Castle, Switzerland









Haldenstein Castle, Switzerland









Marschlins Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Ortenstein Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Salenegg Castle, Switzerland









Wildenberg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Tarasp Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Prince-Bishops' Castle, Switzerland









Porrentruy Castle, Switzerland









Heidegg Castle, Switzerland









Bailiff's Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Meggenhorn Castle, Switzerland

















Auvernier Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Colombier Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Gorgier Castle, Switzerland































Ivernois Castle, Switzerland









Jeanjaquet Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Valangin Castle, Switzerland









Herblingen Castle, Switzerland









Hohenklingen Castle, Switzerland









Neu-Bechburg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Buchegg Castle, Switzerland









Steinbrugg Castle, Switzerland









Waldegg Castle, Switzerland









Iberg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Rapperswil Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Sargans Castle, Switzerland









Werdenberg Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Castelgrande castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Montebello castle, Switzerland









Visconteo Castle, Switzerland









Altenklingen Castle, Switzerland









Bachtobel Castle, Switzerland


----------



## cyberurban

Netley castle,England.




















Norris Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Durham Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Lumley Castle,England.










Caerhays Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Pendennis Castle,England.










Appleby Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Greystoke Castle,England.










Hutton in the Forest,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Muncaster castle,England.











Carlisle castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Wray Castle,England.










Elvaston Castle,England.










Haddon Hall,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Riber Castle,England.










Compton Castle,England.










Dartmouth Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Watermouth Castle,England.










Brownsea castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Lulworth Castle,England.



















Pennsylvania Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Croft Castle,England.










Hampton court,England.










Pembridge Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Colchester Castle,England.










Hertford Castle,England.











Chilham Castle,England.










Cooling Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Hever Castle,England.










Kingsgate Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Lullingstone Castle,England.



















Rochester Castle,England.










Scotney Castle,England.










Westenhanger Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Tattershall Castle,England.



















Oxburgh Hall,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Belsay Castle,England.










Bywell Castle,England.










Chillingham Castle,England.










Langley Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Ripley Castle,England.










Skipton Castle,England.



















South Cowton Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Wilton Castle (Yorkshire),England.










Newark Castle,England.










Ludlow Castle,England.










Rowton Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Dunster Castle,England.




















Taunton Castle,England.


----------



## cyberurban

Bishop's Palace,England.










St Mawes Castle,England.










St Michael's Mount,England.


----------



## NanoMini

Brighton Pavillion








http://www.visitbritainsuperblog.co...ion-at-night-Brighton-East-Sussex-England.jpg








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZIjjTZXqk...8mKiOc-_KU/s1600/interior-royal-pavilion1.jpg








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...xXaNobmfdA/s800/BRIGHTON_PAVILION_CEILING.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/images/photo/2008/09/28/0928-36HOURS/24548523.JPG








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAABWY/LRl_szIm3-4/s1600/Royal+Pavilion.jpg








http://andigoestolondon.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/interior-royal-pavilion1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://www.childfriendlybrighton.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/20111111175456-2.jpg








http://www.westsussex.info/sussexpictures/brighton-pavilion.gif








http://www.jimpix.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/JP3_5537P-352x528.jpg








http://www.picturescolourlibrary.co.uk/loreswithlogo/2974634.jpg








http://www.mybrightonandhove.org.uk/images/uploaded/scaled/7_royal_pavilion_saloon.jpg


----------



## GFKT

I love the Neuschwanstein.


----------



## Japanac

^^ :banana:
On first picture clearly you can see that it has 13 floors, so, as croatian standard, it is a skyscraper! :banana: :lol:


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## Azrain98

just an ordinary castle in putrajaya...



















pic by myself


----------



## kevo123

*Javanese Palace*

*Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Yogyakarta special region, Java* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cendhika/5496705912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karenchen/359209409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josephineantonia/8495982410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/formarx/6814392856/


----------



## kevo123

*Kraton Ngayogyakarta Hadiningrat, Yogyakarta special region, Java pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc_wkr/5436448911/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/putrikingdom/5915675425/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/formarx/6963241401/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc_wkr/5436446953/


----------



## kevo123

*Javanese Palace*

*Kraton Surakarta Hadiningrat, Surakarta/Solo, Central Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6122966925/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/4757450623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/4063815450/

The throne of the Java king: Bangsal Pangrawit








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/5880493162/in/set-72157623362764164


----------



## kevo123

*Kraton Surakarta Hadiningrat, Surakarta/Solo, Central Java pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/8450651049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/11524033893/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/8451738748/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariaman/5877081369/in/set-72157623362764164


----------



## kevo123

*Indonesian Malay Palace*

*Maimoon Palace, Medan, North Sumatra* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7857671000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b10m/2685561728/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obekenobi/4706193158/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4188327125/


----------



## kevo123

*Maimoon Palace, Medan, North Sumatra pt2* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amir7711/7286685266/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amir7711/7286658050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2241494373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/badidumariam/775925099/


----------



## kevo123

*Balinese Palace*

*Puri Saren Agung, Ubud, Bali*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8845659065/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8846269972/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8845632623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8845641191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8846234324/


----------



## Lovricico

Legislative Palace
Montevideo, Uruguay









Palacio Legislativo by Griffin, on Flickr.









Palacio Legislativo by Yvon, on Flickr.​


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates guys


----------



## Pringles

*Castle & Park Zypendaal, Arnhem, The Netherlands*


----------



## Kristen-123

*The Castle Museum
*Medellin-Colombia









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City

Chapultepec Castle*


#CastilloDeChapultepec #Df . . . by sB_Pics, on Flickr


Castillo de Chapultepec (fantasmas) by El saca fotos come mole, on Flickr


Jardines del Alcazar del Castillo by ::tonatiuh::, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Los Emplomados by ::tonatiuh::, on Flickr


Chapultepec Castle interior Mexico city by Gаme of light, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Herrenhausen Palace and Gardens, Hannover, Germany*


----------



## EMArg

The Castel Sant'Angelo in Rome, Italy:


----------



## EMArg

The Water Company Palace in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

The Smithsonian Castle in Washington DC:


----------



## EMArg

One of the biggest palaces of Argentina: the National Congress


----------



## philmar

H’mong King Palace Hoang A Tuong - Bac Ha village, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Marble boat - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Abandoned Ghat in Varanasi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

El Morro castle - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Archery Tower of Qianmen (formal name Zhengyangmen), Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Wadi Dhar palace, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


outside the walls of Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

The famous Chateau of Versailles:


----------



## EMArg

The White House and the Eisenhower Old Executive Office Building in Washington DC:


----------



## EMArg

The gorgeous US Capitol, also in Washington DC:


----------



## EMArg

The Palace of Fine Arts in San Francisco, California:


----------



## Tiaren

*Castles in Germany:*

Neuschwanstein Morning by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr

On The Rocks by @hipydeus, on Flickr

Burg Hohenzollern by Nerkani, on Flickr

Burg Eltz- Castle Eltz by S.Selzer, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Machu Pikchu, Peru








http://www.roomsuggestion.com/userfiles/images/peru.jpg









http://www.earthcharterinaction.org/content/content_images/5/machu-picchu-peru.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

The world's just awesome. Peru (Machu Picchu) has terrace fields. Far from a half of earth, some Asia countries (China, Vietnam...) have terrace fields. And their figures are rather same, People in Peru look as Tibet.









http://www.95deg.com/wp-content/gal...enjoyed farming- look at all the terraces.JPG


----------



## NanoMini

Can you guess people of Peru and Tibet ?


----------



## EMArg

The Tigre Club palace in Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

The Anchorena Palace in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

(Going to the next page because of the amount of material in this one)


----------



## EMArg

->


----------



## EMArg

*Casal de Catalunya - Buenos Aires, Argentina*


----------



## EMArg

On video:


----------



## muhammadasad

This Taaj Mehal In Agra, India city


----------



## kevo123

*Bogor Palace, Bogor, Indonesia*

The original colonial building on the site of Istana Bogor was a mansion named Buitenzorg (also Sans Souci, meaning: Without a care in Dutch), which dates back to 1745 as a country retreat for the Dutch Governors to escape the heat and diseases of Batavia. The location for the new palace was discovered by Baron van Imhoff on 10th of August 1744, in a village named "Kampong Baroe". On the site he ordered a mansion to be built, however the construction wasn't completed by the end of his career in 1750 and thus it was continued by his preceder Jacob Mossel. An extensive renovation of the palace occurred under Governor-General Herman Willem Daendels (1808 – 1811). The palace was further expanded into two floors, with a new wing added in the east and west of the original structure.










Later the new governor general Baron van der Capellen (1817-1826) added a small dome on the roof of the main building and founded the botanical garden next to the palace ground. However in 1834, an earthquake triggered by the volcanic eruption of Mount Salak, heavily damaged the old palace of Buitenzorg. The ruined palace was then demolished and rebuilt into its present form in 1856— this time with only one storey instead of the original two, as a precaution against further earthquakes.

From 1870 to 1942 the Istana Bogor served as the official residence of the Dutch Governor General, however state affairs are still largely conducted in Batavia. Since its foundation, a total of 44 Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies had resided in the palace.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/holliberlin/15947731271









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drhenkenstein/6756308879









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drhenkenstein/6756307767









http://adiedoes.blogspot.com/2013/04/jaga-malam-di-istana-bogor.html









http://jalancapek.blogspot.com/2013/03/istana-bogor.html









http://jalancapek.blogspot.com/2013/03/istana-bogor.html









http://satker-mccbappenas.blogspot.com/2014/02/mcc-kunjungi-istana-bogor.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edojohanes/2534973253


----------



## NanoMini

A beautiful castle in Da Nang, Vietnam 









http://www.dulichdanang.net/wp-content/uploads/ba-na-hills-moutain-resort-2.jpg









https://scontent-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=18614768e409be822b842f6978889f77&oe=557A4FB4


----------



## kevo123

^^ ohh i didn't know that theme park castle also apply here  that castle reminded me of French influence in Vietnam.

*Taman Mini Indonesia Indah's castle, Jakarta, Indonesia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6686909









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4329279795/


----------



## kevo123

*Daendels Palace, Jakarta, Indonesia*









http://www.buitenzorgreizen.nl/wordpress/?p=389

Governor General Daendels intended to have the government centralized in Lapangan Banteng (formerly known as Waterloo Square) and had a palace built there. However the plan wasn't carried out by his preceder and the construction was delayed. Instead the mansion of van Braam in Rijswijk (Jalan Veteran) became the residence of the governor-general, while Daendels Palace was later completed in 1928 to become the department of finance building.









http://www.kemenkeu.go.id/sejarahgedung









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kitlvcollections/8388494009









http://lisnosetiawan.blogspot.com/2011/04/istana-daendels-vs-uang.html


----------



## Mα®

*Trakošćan (Trakostyan) Castle, Croatia*

(location =>)

Trakošćan castle and its reflection by antonD90, on Flickr

Trakošćan by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Loka Castle, Škofja Loka, Slovenia*

(location =>)

Škofja Loka from Hribc by peter++, on Flickr

Castle of Škofja Loka - Slovenia by International Diabetes Federation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

*National and University Library of Bosnia and Herzegovina*

(location =>)



























source: stfotos.com









source: bh-vjesnik.blogspot.com


----------



## Mα®

*"Jadran" ("Adria") Palace, Rijeka, Croatia*

(location =>)



> The Adriatic Pallace is the most representative building of Rijeka, adding since the time of its construction to the reputation of the town as a maritime trading centre of cosmopolitan character. It was erected to seat Hungarian first shipping company founded there in 1882 under the name of ‘Adria’, which started its regular merchant shipping with legal capital of 2,5 million Hungarian forints and seven medium-sized vessels.


Source: www.jadrolinija.hr

Jadrolinija Building/Jadranski Trg by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr









Source: commons.wikimedia.org

Rijeka Harbour from Molo Longo - Jadrolinija building by Kornelije Sajler, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Napoleon Theatre Building, Old Town Kotor, Montenegro*

(location =>)



> It was built in the eighteenth century. In 1810 the French occupying authorities reconstructed this building to establish regular theatre, one of the first in this country. To turn it into the theatre, they had to break down the northern façade. This building was considerably damaged in the 1979 earthquake when its southern façade was almost completely destroyed. The restoration of the façade was carried out in all details by academic sculptors and builders from Macedonia. The interior of the object was entirely adapted for an exclusive restaurant and entertainment object.


Source: www.tokotor.me


----------



## Justinos

On the Rocks by Martin, su Flickr


----------



## Justinos

Fairytale Country by Achim Thomae, su Flickr


----------



## -Tani-

*Skanderbeg Castle, Albania.*


Kruje-021 by 李 明峰, on Flickr

National Museum, Krujë, Albania. by John Montague, on Flickr

Kruja castle/Skandeberg museum by Alexander Svendsen, on Flickr

View from Panorama Hotel in Krujë by kathrynbullock, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia, Spain


subir foto


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:




Justinos said:


> On the Rocks by Martin, su Flickr


This one is really great. But where is it?


----------



## ginamaro

Wow......


----------



## Marcus Brody

christos-greece said:


> This one is really great. But where is it?


Lichtenstein Castle, Germany


----------

